# User und nicht root als Empfänger



## YU-Koda (11. März 2005)

Hey Leutz, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Confixx User werden ja im System angelegt. Standardmässig ist es ja so, dass wenn Postfix eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt im Postfach vom Root landen. Wie stelle ich das um, dass der User, bei dem die Fehlermeldung verursacht wird zugestellt wird?

Also, ich habe Suse 9.1 und Confixx 3


----------

